# Rabbit Strip Crayfish



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I've been really studying crayfish/crawfish/mudbugs (whatever you want to call em) lately. I've been tying a bunch of different patterns--and there are more crayfish fly patterns than just about anything else out there. One idea that I really seem to like is using rabbit strips for the claws, but I have a little bit of a concern with the rabbit either twisting together or fouling around the hook. Anyone out there tie crayfish patterns with rabbit strips and how do you avoid this problem? Or is it even a problem?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I didn't really like it due to fouling the hook problem. But I have found some magnumrabbit size that may work but haven't got to them yet. May start on them soon. Ok now, if I apply some of the ideas from the salt flies by using stiff mono to help this from fouling. Making a loop and injecting the mono thru rabbit hide part. May be good, but I like red fox squirrel tail for mine and they work well with fouling issues. But I will try the rabbit without the hide on a couple flies when ido make them. Have fun!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Utard, I will take that back as I was thinking about something else and I gave some thought about what said. I made some up with rabbit strips and as long it short I dont think it will be problem. With hide about 1 inch long and tied in away from the hook(#6 T300) it seem to look really good. I will post a picture later. I will experiment with some softex and see if does anything.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Ryan what works for me is to tie a parachute post(or any small diameter foam cylinder) on the top of hook first like a tail...Then put your strips on each sice of the post.. let them hang about 1/4" past the post.. It has worked well for me, keeps the claw strips apart and it insures that fly will ride up in the defensive postion because the post will make it float up.If you use dumbell eyes near the front of the hook 1/50th or so it will keep the fly down. I use a bright orange post and it seems to attract fish as well...can even use a jig hook tie the eyes by the hook eye..to have it sit straight up.
Janus


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is what I tied.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

great looking fly! I am gonna have to get some brown strips. I got brown swiss straw, brown chenille and mono eyes and then the rabbit.. was gonna make some using that combonation and see what happens. might add some dumbells eyes to the tail like a clouser also as I have seen that method too to get iot down and hook point up..


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

FA 69, Don't put weight on the tail section as I lost everyone of them like that in the rocks. Thats what I did the first time and after reviewing articles and added lead wrap on the shank instead.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I tried it out yesterday and wasn't to impressed withthe fly so I be going back to my original style. One thing about rabbit it absorb to much water and makes it heavier which I think retards the natural actions. Just my thought.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I've tied them with two hackle felathers in place of the strips and it stays pretty light. Haven't had much time to fish with it though.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

People are probably sick of hearing this BUT the lil' Bugger available at Mad River Outfitters is really an excellent choice of flies...the brown with tan tail represents a small crayfish awash in a stream...don't let the lack of claws throw you.

The coloration and size trigger the strikes.

Most of the Smallmouth "experts" claim the larger claws on many flies will actually repel an attack...the fish will choose specimens with smaller claws...easier meal.

Of course, I have never talked to a fish to confirm but I know this fly is killer in the Scioto, the 'tangy, the Fork and Big Walnut.

I watched a group of kids this summer in the 'tangy netting up the silt and sure enough, a majority of the Crayfish were actually 1" or less they really can barely be seen from above the water so I would guess we all assume most of the Crays are the big ones we do see...at least I always thought this.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Good thoughts guys. After reading here and doing some additional research I think I'll stick with what I've been using. I generally use the smaller feathers from a pheasant skin that are found around the neck and shoulders of the bird. They are small so as to appeal to the thoughts brhoff stated and they require very little shaping. I'll see if I can post a picture of one.

I have seen though, that some patterns (using rabbit strips) will include a thick mono loop to be tied in on both sides of the hook that extend just a bit past the hookbend to help keep the rabbit strips from fouling.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

The hint of claw and a brown coloration seems to be best here.

I imagine the larger patterns with pronounced claws are similiar in effect to the pig and jig set-up...the bait represents a threat or nuisance and triggers a strike..big... slow..hard to miss....probably best if your patient and willing to ONLY hunt for the biggest in an area.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I will make up some brown buggers instead then. got lots of materials for them!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nothing to do with crayfish but I took a brass conehead bunny leech I made and used it today and it don't sink fast at all. make sure u use alot of weight or a split shot if using bunny...


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

Are crayfish immitations good ALL the time for smallies? I was thinking that minnow-immitation streamers were what to use about now.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I've found them to be good now until the fall, in the fall I switch to minnow imitations. Here at rocky river when fall comes you see hundred of minnows jumping out of the way because the smallies want to fatten up before the freeze. But, I had success with the craws in the fall too.
Janus


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I use rabbit for crayfish, leachs, streamers you name it. The occasional fouling is worth the trade off of the effectiveness of the pattern. Its no worse than cleaning moss off the flies. Bunny claws of the shorter length do work the best and this will not foul the hook as often if at all. Olive, olive browns with some orange and grey are what I use most down at this end of the LMR. Another thing about bunny it actually gets lighter in water and slows the sink rate of weighted flies. Throw an unweighted bunny leach and you will see what I mean,,conversly out off the water they are much heavier and more difficult to cast accurately. I LOVE BUNNY. by far my favorite material for smallies as well as other species. S


----------



## FlyOnBass1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sounds like a fly that size with rabbit claws shouldn't have issues fouling. Using longer rabbit strips for tails, the in-line loop guard is good for preventing fouling
https://olefloridaflyshop.com/fly-tying/how-to-prevent-rabbit-strips-from-fouling-with-pat-cohen/


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

I just use a brown wooly bugger as a crayfish pattern. Strip it slowly across the bottom, and can double it up as a baitfish stripped faster through the middle of the water column.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I tie a craw pattern that works incredibly well using rabbit strips for claws, and it doesn't foul. I use a small clump of deer body hair flared between the strips that accomplishes a couple of things. It 1) keeps the rabbit strips separated in the water so they maintain a two-claw profile and 2) it adds a touch of buoyancy to that end of the hook that helps keep it from laying flat on the bottom when it hits the bottom. The weighting and hook choice also aid that posture at rest in the water.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Good post with plenty of info.
Interesting how many patterns can be achieved with the wooly bugger. Hard to beat it. But my experience with smallies and good crayfish patterns like Clauser crayfish, is the Clauser will outfish a wooly bugger by 20% or so.

We should have known, just ask TheCream. Dandy pattern there.
Is that a chenille body under the thin skin, or dubbing loop? is the tail a weight or something else. nice shape.

Has anyone else noticed the rabbit fur I've been buying last few years, floats and takes a long time to soak up the water? I noticed it on my larger skins. The small packs still seem to sink well and soak up quickly. I mostly tie streamers, sculpins and leaches with rabbit strips.
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

rickerd said:


> Good post with plenty of info.
> Interesting how many patterns can be achieved with the wooly bugger. Hard to beat it. But my experience with smallies and good crayfish patterns like Clauser crayfish, is the Clauser will outfish a wooly bugger by 20% or so.
> 
> We should have known, just ask TheCream. Dandy pattern there.
> ...


The under body is Arizona Diamond dub in a dubbing loop, picked out and trimmed to shape. The tail is a Flymen Shrimp and Cray tail, which does have some weight but it's very, very light. I think they were designed more for shallow water bonefish flies. The tail alone is hardly enough weight to sink the fly, if at all. I use that tail, some .020 non-lead wire, and a 5/32" tungsten bead for weight to get it to sink the way I want. I hang the bead on a tag of mono, like the way the Fly Fish Food gang does for their Belly Scratcher Minnow. Here's a pic of some prepped hooks for this craw pattern, I call this the "chassis." 










The weighting system, on a bent shank hook (DaiRiki 700B), makes the fly sink effectively but not like a rock. It also makes it fall sort of at a 45* angle or so, not 90* vertical. This fly looks like a lot of work but it's really not, and it's straight up murderous on stream dwelling bass.

And on the rabbit strips for claws, on this pattern I actually use what they call "Micro Pulsator Strips" for the size 6 (the size I fish the most). On the size 10 version, I use pine squirrel zonker strips. The micro pulsators are a little thinner than a standard 1/8" zonker strip, less bulky and seem to sink better.


----------

